# is your wife/girlfriend/significant other supportive of your flashlight addiction?



## jmpaul320 (Apr 9, 2012)

i suppose "supportive" is a rather vague and subjective term ... however...

my wife thinks my newfound hobby is cool, although sometimes she doesnt understand why i have more than 1 or 2... she usually is game for me explaining the difference between throw/spill/hotspot etc but gets bored fast lol

doesnt care too much about the $ as long as she gets her share of "discretionary income" haha

i think she is a little bit happier that i am no longer pushing for another expensive watch


----------



## 750.356 (Apr 9, 2012)

Wives and SOs everywhere should rest assured that, even if a guy or gal is buying pricey custom lights, this hobby comes nowhere CLOSE to what a lot of other hobbies do, expense wise.

Watches are a pretty good example. Add to that firearms, motorcycles, auto racing, SCUBA diving, flying, etc.


----------



## Echo63 (Apr 9, 2012)

My wife doesn't understand my love of lights, and why I need so many.

She does like having them around (giggles like a little kid at the Maxabeam) and is supportive of me when I do want a new light.

I tend to not buy to many lights, but I do buy higher quality stuff these days, maybe 3-5 lights a year


----------



## reppans (Apr 9, 2012)

jmpaul320 said:


> Doesn't care too much about the $ as long as she gets her share of "discretionary income" haha


Yup, get married and everything you want to buy cost twice as much.


----------



## eh4 (Apr 9, 2012)

My significant other is "tolerant", I'm tolerant of all kinds of silly stuff as well. 
One of my longest married friends swears up and down that the secret of domestic tranquility is Separate Bank Accounts.


----------



## squirrel15 (Apr 10, 2012)

HAHA no  but that probably has to do with the knives, and being extremely picky and loving a good expensive pen  luckily the watch thing never caught on, but you can never have enough useful objects right?


----------



## Racer (Apr 10, 2012)

She's fine with it because we've come to an arrangement. I don't question her hobbies and she doesn't question mine.


----------



## SDM44 (Apr 10, 2012)

My wife isn't supportive, but she also doesn't care. She knows I buy/sell/collect guns, knives, and now flashlights as a hobby, and she's cool with that. However, if she saw how much stuff I actually had, she may get a little upset .

Although, she really can't complain since she's always buying handbags and shoes that cost a lot more.


----------



## Scottiver (Apr 10, 2012)

My dog is very supportive of my flashlight addiction. It means she gets to go on a nightly flashlight walk, which she likes.
I don't have a wife to complain.


----------



## edpmis02 (Apr 10, 2012)

She has collections of shoes, handbags, cheap watches and cheap jewelry. My 20+ lights will fit in a shoebox or two. (except for my two Mag 2 D's)


----------



## flashflood (Apr 10, 2012)

edpmis02 said:


> She has collections of shoes, handbags, cheap watches and cheap jewelry. My 20+ lights will fit in a shoebox or two. (except for my two Mag 2 D's)



So true. In fact, I could fit half of my collection inside my 6D mag!


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 10, 2012)

My wife said the madness has to stop.

I think that was in 1980 or so?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2012)

Nope ,Not one bit lol , she found out the $ for my Surefire 10x and it was on, It was so bad i had to sell it off so I whould not get any more grief when i used it.


----------



## Samy (Apr 10, 2012)

My wife works days, I work nights. The postman delivers during the day when I am home and she is not. Problem solved. Just have to hide the credit card statements...

Cheers


----------



## DREW297 (Apr 10, 2012)

My wife made the mistake of getting me into the hobby. i was hooked on cheap dx lights and
work lights. And then for Fathers day she gave me an O-light m30 and SF e2dl. Game over! Game over man!
It's her fault I'm like this. hahahaha. She has no problem with it unless i cut into her play $$$$.


----------



## parnass (Apr 10, 2012)

In 1984, I met a woman who was supportive of all my hobbies, and participated in many of them. That was rare and was one of the chief reasons I married her a year later. Throughout the past 27 years of marriage, we continue to enjoy and support each others' hobbies.


----------



## headers (Apr 10, 2012)

She laughs when I get a new one but then when she needs one and it is not in the right drawer or in her car or whatever then she changes her tune. 

Also, when she goes camping with her friends and has 400 lumens in a hand sized light, she appreciates what she has. Everybody else on the campsite has a 2xD eveready with half empty cells, and she can light up the whole campground, if need be.


----------



## think2x (Apr 10, 2012)

eh4 said:


> One of my longest married friends swears up and down that the secret of domestic tranquility is Separate Bank Accounts.



Bingo! That's how we do things here since 2004. Don't get me wrong, we also help each other out but after the bills are paid the "extra funds" can be spent however we like.

She also appreciates a useful light too and carries TWO lights with her as well.


----------



## davyro (Apr 10, 2012)

My wife used to wonder why i've always had a passion for flashlights but now she's very supportive,she knows i work hard & i give most of my earnings to her for the bills & everything else she has to contend with.As long as i only buy a new light
when i've worked overtime she's great as we share my overtime money for our luxeries,mine being flashlights hers being face creams & moisturises.So overtime means happy days in my house.


----------



## trevordurden (Apr 10, 2012)

My SO is my flashlight.

I had a female friend who said I was crazy for buying a Fenix LD10. After hanging out with me for a couple months, she started carrying a cheap Akoray that I gave her wherever she goes. She'll never buy a $15+ flashlight, but now she won't ever leave the house without one either.


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 10, 2012)

Supportive? I wouldn't necessarily say that. It is what it is...


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Apr 10, 2012)

Mrs Umbra is very supportive. She knows more about light than anyone I know.


----------



## ev13wt (Apr 12, 2012)

I feel I need to secretly buy or else.... Its time for new shoes or something.


----------



## spc smith (Apr 12, 2012)

HIDblue,

I concurr lol. My wife LOVES me and my time BUT.. HATES the flashlights!!! LOL. She's a jealous wife though, and hardly buys anything for herself and is the thrifty one out of both of us. Damn good woman though, doesnt like to spend extra money. Im the free spirit (although we still budget).


----------



## fl0t (Apr 12, 2012)

Last week I was kinda tired and sad due to a lot of work and some other stuff going on with my car. I was browsing around the MP and saw a Lummi RAW I always wanted, my GF saw me and said: "go ahead, buy it!" with a smile. 

We've lived together for over 7 years, joint bank account and everything. She supports my hobby's and I support hers.

Of course Saturday morning I bought the TechnoMarine she had on the Amazon cart. It's a give and take.


----------



## ev13wt (Apr 12, 2012)

Bought a Fenix e15 on sale for 20 bucks and 3 cr123 cells, had to listen to 10 minutes of crap.

Asked her if she wants to go the movies. She said yes. Explained that those 90 minutes of fun don't last as long as the flashlight. Didn't go to the movies.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 12, 2012)

Depends....
if i'm making $ with it, she loves it.
if i'm spending $ on it, she hates it.
if i shine her in the eyes with them,.... well u can imagine how she feels then. (and how i subsequently feel shortly there after! lmao)


----------



## attist178 (Apr 12, 2012)

The girlfriend makes fun of me pretty endlessly for it, but she was awfully happy I had my Quark X and my Strion LED with me when we took a shortcut through the woods on our walk last night  [Although... I _may_ have taken that really really dark shortcut to try out the Quark that came in the mail yesterday  ]


----------



## SoCalDep (Apr 13, 2012)

My wife is cool with it...Though not a flashaholic she has stolen my Fenix TK20 and is holding it hostage pending my paying the ransom of a Surefire G2X Pro. She also has a Fenix E05 and a couple of my keychain LEDs. She is generally very supportive if I "really" want something.


----------



## nbp (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm glad I got into my gadget collecting hobbies while still single. No one to yell at me when I buy another Muyshondt or Atwood...and now any woman to come in the future will know what she's getting into from the start. :devil:


----------



## jimmyt1977 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ive really only just become addicted. About the moment a month or so ago I figured there must be something out there better than my 4 d cell maglite and led lenser p17. So far my girlfriend is taking my new found 'hobby' good humouredly. Although with 4 flashlights purchased in the last month, 3 more on there way and plenty more in the pipeline. Not really sure how long the goodwill will last!


----------



## Pöbel (Apr 13, 2012)

She does not support it but she accepts it. She also appreciates the light when we are camping and outdoors.


----------



## jellydonut (Apr 13, 2012)

She thinks its cool. I guess she can relate, as she is ankle-deep in old cameras and books.


----------



## spc smith (Apr 13, 2012)

What Pobel said. My wifes the same way.


----------



## diesel79 (Apr 13, 2012)

She just smiles, mostly because she has no idea how much they cost. Seperate bank accounts.


----------



## kamote-fries (Apr 13, 2012)

My girlfriend is very supportive especially when I put a fenix e05 on her keychain. She's kinda into flashlights now too. I plan to get a ub3t soon and she's fine with that. I actually might get it as a gift from her next month. I guess I'm one of the few lucky ones!


----------



## Gryffin (Apr 13, 2012)

I get a lot of this:

(not bothering to look up from her book or magazine)
"That's nice, dear."

My stock _does_ go up when the power goes out, though. 

If your S.O. gets on your case, bring up how much she spends on shoes.


----------



## Chroma (Apr 13, 2012)

Very supportive of me. As a matter of fact for our anniversary she got me an AC Delco battery set that came with a crapload of batteries, a radio and flashlight and a gift certificate for Battery Junction as well as a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## basballny2 (Apr 15, 2012)

my gf begged me to get her one because shes scared of the dark haha. bought her a klarus p1a and she takes it with her everywhere she goes and doesnt mind when i get one for myself


----------



## Richub (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm single so at home I can do as I please, but my parents think I'm downright crazy... If I go to visit them or they visit me, I'll hide my lights out of sight to avoid an argument.
My brother and sisters don't care, but at least they accept it.


----------



## Ragnar66 (Apr 16, 2012)

no.....


----------



## Evltcat (Apr 16, 2012)

LOL! I think my wife is just happy I found something I like that's NOT a custom/limited production knife. (Equivalent for the flashaholic who doesn't speak knife-nut being an HDS, McGizmo, or Malkoff) 

She's also really happy with the Fenix TK-41 I replaced her plain-old 4D Maglite with! :naughty:


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 16, 2012)

Mrs. JNieporte appreciates the hobby, as she does with my guns, knives, etc.
She's turning into a flashoholic herself, going out on her own and using her own money to acquire a Streamlight Nano, Energizer 1AA from Target, and Gerber Tempo for her own use.


----------



## weeesss (Apr 16, 2012)

Been with my wife for 17 years. Love her to death too! But if she knew I carry a $600 knife and just ordered a $325 flashlight, she would not be happy. So, I don't tell her. No need to bother her with prices. I just use my personal spending money and do not take away from family funds. I don't drink, smoke or go out so I like nice things. She likes spending on the kids and family activities.


----------



## bigterk (Apr 17, 2012)

What kind of knife ? ( its my other other weakness as well ), I keep a Klarus aaa Midas in my pocket and a custom stag handle Damascus fixed on my belt 



weeesss said:


> Been with my wife for 17 years. Love her to death too! But if she knew I carry a $600 knife and just ordered a $325 flashlight, she would not be happy. So, I don't tell her. No need to bother her with prices. I just use my personal spending money and do not take away from family funds. I don't drink, smoke or go out so I like nice things. She likes spending on the kids and family activities.


----------



## bigterk (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh ... my wife tolerates my light and knife habits, I bought her a nice little light for her purse and years ago I got her a real nice pocket knife that she is fond of, ( she actually uses it regularly ). This atmosphere of cooperation started when I gave her a Smith and Wesson Model 19 with custom made grips ( by me ) for our first anniversary and its been all good from then on. It just goes to show you, if properly indoctrinated and gifted a significant other will let you slide on your indulgences. 23 years strong !


----------



## Danielight (Apr 28, 2012)

I wouldn't consider myself to be a flashlight addict since I have only purchased a grand total of six LED lights over the last year-and-a-half, for a grand total of about $275. (This doesn't include the flashlights I bought for my wife and daughter last Christmas, or the batteries.) I prefer to look at my desire to purchase LED lights as more of a flashlight interest. (Yeah, I know, tow-MAY-tow, tow-MAH-tow!) Both my wife an daughter roll their eyes  and or shake their heads :shakehead when I talk about flashlights ... I suppose it's safe to say they are neither supportive nor opposed to my "interest" (especially since my purchases haven't caused me to miss any house payments or take food off our table!). For now, I have pretty much reached that point of dimishing returns, and so probably will declare a moratorium on purchases ... I really do have all the lights I need. In the meantime, I think it will take a major blackout before my wife comes to appreciate the meaning of "EDC."


----------



## zenbeam (Apr 28, 2012)

Fortunately, my wife loves shoes and has probably over 100 pair! So I always have that leverage if I don't overplay it. But she is otherwise extremely thrifty and doesn't really understand why last year I wanted to collect so many pocket knives and why now it is flashlights. But she knows that I grew up in an antique collecting and dealing family - so as far as she is concerned, it is "in my blood" that I have an appreciation for the whole process involved in collecting, not just the collection itself. But still - she doesn't "like" it too much due to her thriftiness (born and raised in China where one apple fed her family of 5, etc., etc.). So, as long as I am buying my collectible items with overtime I've earned or from items I've traded (like to Amazon for credit) or items I've sold... then she is less difficult. 

And if she does get difficult, I mention the shoes or the fact that she likes to travel to China or Europe once a year or so - and how that money just plain goes away period.... she calms down and I continue researching for my next flashlight purchase. :thumbsup:

And we have been together some 7 years now (my 2nd and final wife) and still have separate bank accounts (although we can sign on each other's accounts if needed) and I think that helps a lot. Oh, and the purple Fenix E01 I gave her from the LD01 gift set went over quite well actually!

End ramble. Happy flashlight collecting!


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 28, 2012)

My wife was a little 'weirded out' by the flashlight thing, and the multitool thing, and the knife thing, but over time has come to appreciate the value these things can have in day to day life. She knows I have a flashlight, knife, scissors, tweezers or whatever in my pocket at any given moment and has come to rely on them. Even my 2yo now carries an imaginary screwdriver in his pocket to fix things after seeing me whip out my Leatherman when required.

I bring a few lights with me when we go away somewhere, and she's learned the value of a flashlight when in an unfamiliar hotel room and the kids are asleep so you can't turn the lights on.


----------



## ericjohn (Apr 28, 2012)

i quit buying flashlights for a while...i do check ebay at least every day though, for just in case there is an irresistible deal out there on a model i like.

my wife and i are on a budget, and if i was to buy flashlights right now i don't know how she would react, but before i quit buying new ones, she was ok with it as long as all the bills were paid and all necessities were met. i have been buying hand tools and knives (craftsman and klein) and she is fine with that.

she thinks it is sexy when i think out loud and talk to myself about PR Bulbs and what not. she also likes me to explain what i know about flashlights.


----------



## strinq (Apr 28, 2012)

so far...so good. My wife even followed me to a gathering once. Albeit she did look a bit bored lol.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 28, 2012)

I think when I bought the 3rd flashlight she made a nasty comment, then she started cracking jokes... by no she is resigned! Yesterday she sounded even surprised when I told her I had bought only one flashlight this month!!!
I even offered to give her one as a present but she said she doesn´t need it because she already has two I gave her 2 years ago - referring to a Mini Maglite and a Maglite Solitaire. Strangely enoguh when she needs a light she goes looking for mine!!!!


----------



## 380long (Apr 29, 2012)

My wife does not mind _*BUT*_ she has no idea what some of them cost! So I am a smuggler when I need to be and go into work after the mail comes when I need to also. She has her things she's into and I never say a word to her about them, she works very hard and deserves everything she buys.


----------



## NimRock (May 11, 2012)

My girlfriend doesn't always understand my flashlight, and EDC gear purchasing, and gives me quite a lot of grief about it. However a wonderful thing has happened. I was recently in hosptial for a week (hip replacement) and after visiting me she has to walk to her car in the near by park in the dark. So I told her to put my Jetbeam BC10 in her handbag for the walk.

Now she is in love with the thing, and bearly gave it back at all. I have been instructed to get her one, or buy myself a new light to keep by the bed (where my BC10 lives) and give my BC10 to her.

Oh glory days!


----------



## jw2n (May 12, 2012)

Nope, no problem, married a cop's daughter! He was just as bad when it came to lights.


----------



## xxelmoxx (May 12, 2012)

Every time she buys a pair of shoes, it gives me the right to purchase a toy. :wave:


----------



## Kitchen Panda (May 12, 2012)

The wife is not hostile to flashlights, though I haven't taken up the "titanium/tint variations" level of interest yet which might get her concerned about the family budget. She does appreciate having lights around the house that gol-darnit WORK when needed. The "girlfriend", on the other hand, doesn't express much interest in flashlights, though she did appreciate the 2C Maglite with LED that I had in the car for a walk in the park. 

Bill
("To wives and sweethearts...may they never meet!")


----------



## fishndad (May 12, 2012)

:shakeheadShe tollerates me, she really really tolerates me.


----------



## fishndad (May 12, 2012)

<img class="inlineimg" title="Jpshakehead" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/images/smilies/jpshakehead.gif" smilieid="44">She tolerates me, she really really tolerates me.


----------



## fishndad (May 12, 2012)

Chroma said:


> Very supportive of me. As a matter of fact for our anniversary she got me an AC Delco battery set that came with a crapload of batteries, a radio and flashlight and a gift certificate for Battery Junction as well as a bunch of other stuff.


yea thats cool and my wife is that way with my fishing adiction,she also loves to eat fresh walleye probably doesnt hurt.


----------



## tychoseven (May 14, 2012)

She doesn't care about tint, runtime, output, etc., but she does keep "borrowing" my lights so at least she recognizes that they're useful. I've even gifted her a couple and she still takes mine!


----------



## turshi (May 15, 2012)

My mother gives me 'the talk' about not spending too much money and prioritize money spending and the like every time a package comes.


----------



## plk7 (May 15, 2012)

First off, I wouldn't call it an addiction yet, rather an interest (strong enough to register on this forum). This echoes what a lot of others have said, but my wife thinks it's a little weird. She also thought that way when I was into watches, and more recently, knives and multi-tools. I don't think she minds the latter two and flashlights as much, as they are much less $$$ than the watches I was interested in. She has also definitely benefited from my carry of these items, so I think that mutes some of the potential complaining.


----------



## mostel california (May 16, 2012)

I don't know if I'm addicted, but my significant other has seen a slew of USPS/UPS boxes coming in. She's been pretty cool about it. I reckon she won't freak out if one or two more land anytime soon. After that, she might start asking questions...


----------



## Kevinkw1 (May 16, 2012)

mostel california said:


> I don't know if I'm addicted, but my significant other has seen a slew of USPS/UPS boxes coming in. She's been pretty cool about it. I reckon she won't freak out if one or two more land anytime soon. After that, she might start asking questions...



Do what I do, send em to the parents so she doesn't notice! Shhhh


----------



## rcyo88 (May 16, 2012)

My gf is tolerant but she doesn't understand why I need more than one. I bought my gf an E05 (fenix) for her bday to help her understand. The lil' light should be coming next week. Maybe I can convince her to buy me H502 (zebralight) for my bday next month. Hehehehe. Btw, I bought her more than a light for her bday; it was just a quick add-on.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 18, 2012)

Supportive no tolerable yes.


----------



## TEEJ (May 18, 2012)

Supportive might be too strong a word.......

I use them for work, so she really doesn't SEE the lights much....but if I do a pocket dump and there's say 3 lights, she does look a bit askance at me. Luckily, she knows what I do for a living, etc, and that I am in dark places, etc...and sort of understands why I might need lights...but is not quite there yet as far as why ONE light is not be able to do everything I need.

I DID manage to get her to carry a p60 sized surefire in her glove box of the wrangler (LED drop-in), a tritium fob and a fauxton for her key chain. The tritium is nice because it lights the room up after you're night adjusted....and you don't have to turn it on/off or worry about cells, etc.

Its in a nice fob from Merkava in CPFM, looks like a teeny antique bronze lantern. (T6 Aluminum)


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 26, 2012)

Former girlfriend liked the _idea_ of my flashlight collection, and loved having a good flashlight (I gave her a Fenix as a present once,) but the actual intricacies of the flashlight market didn't interest her. But she'd fully understand if we went somewhere and I had three of the on me at a given time.


----------



## dc38 (May 26, 2012)

Does it count if my girlfriend bought me a flashlight but then tells me I shouldn't buy/don't need anymore? Women are such confusing creatures...but definitely great to have around to do things for. And vice versa lol. But really...what does it mean if she did ^that?


----------



## drdmsmith (May 26, 2012)

dc38 said:


> Does it count if my girlfriend bought me a flashlight but then tells me I shouldn't buy/don't need anymore? Women are such confusing creatures...but definitely great to have around to do things for. And vice versa lol. But really...what does it mean if she did ^that?



I suggest that it means she wants to continue buying them _for_ you... 
Create a list so that it is easy for her.... She is so thoughtful.


----------



## dc38 (May 26, 2012)

drdmsmith said:


> I suggest that it means she wants to continue buying them _for_ you...
> Create a list so that it is easy for her.... She is so thoughtful.



Hm...I didn't think about it that way lol! Congrats on your first post, by the way, and...Welcome (officially) to CPF!


----------



## Alland44 (May 28, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> My wife said the madness has to stop.
> 
> I think that was in 1980 or so?



Rofl!

Pure genious


----------



## fishndad (May 28, 2012)

no! was the simple reply when i asked.


----------



## genius5th (May 30, 2012)

lately very supportive, once she figured out what the hype was about and she knows that it's just a hobby and if I enjoy it then she is happy for me.


----------



## Steve Barnhart (May 31, 2012)

As long as I sell more to friends and customers than I keep.

-Steve


----------



## zyzz (May 31, 2012)

haha no girl firend here but my brother envys my collection


----------



## Quiksilver (May 31, 2012)

zyzz said:


> haha no girl firend here but my brother envys my collection



Watch out .. Brothers have been known to kill one another over stuff like this ... Stay safe.


----------



## CPFBiology (May 31, 2012)

One time, I spent close to 350 and it really rustled her jimmies. Oh dear, why could I spend so much. It is because I already had a bunch of other flashlights. Oh well, she mad, then she mad. She just doesn't understand the interest and how useful they can be under the right situations.


----------



## gglockner (May 31, 2012)

I would have to say no. Am I supportive of all the shoes she has? I think not.


----------



## biglights (May 31, 2012)

gglockner said:


> I would have to say no. Am I supportive of all the shoes she has? I think not.



LOL, at least you both see eye to eye...


----------



## screennamie (Jun 1, 2012)

Samy said:


> My wife works days, I work nights. The postman delivers during the day when I am home and she is not. Problem solved. Just have to hide the credit card statements...
> 
> Cheers



ROFL, Amen brother! I'm currently waiting for the mail and a 12ga. pistol grip =D


----------



## USACelt (Jun 1, 2012)

My wife thought I was crazy spending what I do on lights, until she actually had to use one. Now she understands, almost. But she recently has gotten into salt water fish aquariums. She can't say another word about what I spend on lights/knives or guns. At least when I spend $100 on a light, it won't die.
But to answer to OP question, yes she is supportive and thinks my lights are cool.


----------



## Getnlwr (Jun 3, 2012)

She puts up with my gun buying habbit... why not the flashlights too. 

Granted the guns tend to go up in value over time. Flashlights... not so much.


----------



## rockhong01 (Jun 3, 2012)

My wife is fine with my flashlights so far.
One day, one of her good friends called on us while I was wiping my flashlights. I was listening to their conversation.
"Why does your husband buy so many flashlights? Does he really need all those lights?" The woman said.
"Just leave him alone," My wife replied, "How can a flashlight cost?" according to the price tag she saw on a suck flashlight in a nearby supermarket.
I just smiled politely to her friend.
I told my wife I spent 30 bucks for my Surefire M6-CB and 25 bucks for my M4-CB...
I can't imagine what will happen if she knows the true values of my "toys"...:ironic:


----------



## Lichtinsdunkel (Jun 4, 2012)

My girlfriend means that I'm "crazy". "Nobody needs so many lights" she says, but she always uses a Fenix TK11 instead of her old headlamp...


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 4, 2012)

My girlfriend thinks I am crazy for having so many lights and strongly encourages me not to buy anymore. I don't think she is doing a very good job


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 11, 2012)

While camping last summer, she expressed appreciation for a light I had, so I bought her one and gave it to her for Christmas. She got more excited than if I'd given her jewelry, and I know this from experience. It turns out her purse has a little pouch on the side, so she keeps it clipped in there or in her jeans pocket.


----------



## nbp (Jun 11, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> While camping last summer, she expressed appreciation for a light I had, so I bought her one and gave it to her for Christmas. She got more excited than if I'd given her jewelry, and I know this from experience. It turns out her purse has a little pouch on the side, so she keeps it clipped in there or in her jeans pocket.



You missed the most important part: what was it?!


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 11, 2012)

Jetbeam TC-R2, same as the one I carry nowadays. She has four college degrees, I figure she can handle the control ring UI.


----------



## nbp (Jun 11, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> Jetbeam TC-R2, same as the one I carry nowadays. She has four college degrees, I figure she can handle the control ring UI.



If she can handle you, I don't any flashlight made should pose much of a problem. :nana:


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 12, 2012)

nbp said:


> If she can handle you, I don't any flashlight made should pose much of a problem. :nana:


 Are you saying I'm difficult to get along with?? :devil:


----------



## nbp (Jun 13, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> Are you saying I'm difficult to get along with?? :devil:



Intelligent, opinionated people often pose certain...challenges.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey, I can't help it that I've already figured out the best way to do everything. The confounding part is why people insist on refusing my sage advice. Oh well, at least I know I'll always have a competitive advantage...

But yes, she is very patient and slow to anger and that helps a lot.  She also appreciates hearing my thoughts on just about everything (or at least acts like it), and she skims off the little bit of useful info she hadn't already thought of, which lets me feel helpful.


----------



## nbp (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha, that totally sounds like something I would say. :laughing: 

Let me guess: You're an only child and she's the baby of the family. Am I right?


----------



## dmk005 (Jun 14, 2012)

My wife appreciates my EDC items because I always prioritize being chivalrous by using them to protect her, light her way and open boxes for her.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 14, 2012)

nbp said:


> Haha, that totally sounds like something I would say. :laughing:
> 
> Let me guess: You're an only child and she's the baby of the family. Am I right?


I'm an only child and my brother is too.  (we're 10 years apart, so our childhoods didn't overlap much.)

She's the middle of three, spaced two years apart. Only girl in the family, though. When we compared our "internal ages", i.e. how old we feel in our minds, I said 35 and she said 12. Ironically, biologically she's older than me. I guess it averages out.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Jun 15, 2012)

You know....I really haven't thought to ask her what she thinks about it. :devil: Then again, she doesn't ask me what I think about her frequent facials, nails being done, massages, stupidly priced hair salon, insane amounts of overpriced clothes, glamor coffee addiction, and landscaping (flowers are so useless).


----------



## 85 GT Kid (Jun 20, 2012)

Nope not at all. My gf made fun of me when I bought my Fulton M-993 but o well I like em .


----------



## Tiresius (Jun 21, 2012)

NO!!! They are not supportive of my flashlight addiction. They think that I'm wasting my money on lights I don't use. I practically use each one of them. Well, the ones I didn't use are given away. I kept my Spark ST-460NW, Crelant 7G5 and Sinninbeam P-Rocket. Soon, I want to get me a Xeno S3A as an EDC.

If they don't like my addiction, I'll be taking the light back that I gave them.


----------



## jumpstat (Jun 22, 2012)

Not supportive but appreciate my hobby as it has helped her on several ocasion prior to this. She ia also edcing a SF E1L nowadays....


----------



## Xacto (Jun 23, 2012)

Not really. But... do I look like I care?

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Bigpal (Jun 25, 2012)

Right now, I am a 

Today, my better half gives me a card (it's my b-day), which is normal. However, there are 5 crispy 20's with a note that says "buy some flashlights and stuff".

So, I'd say yes. Shiningbeam, here I come! :rock:


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 25, 2012)

Bigpal said:


> Today, my better half gives me a card (it's my b-day), which is normal. However, there are 5 crispy 20's with a note that says "buy some flashlights and stuff".


Keep that one.


----------



## A10K (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm not a flashaholic in the strict sense, just a fellow traveler in search of the perfect bike light... as such, I have a lot of disassembled flashlights, clips, mounts, and wires lying around, and I've hat packages from 6 different places en-route at one time (more than once). My girlfriend used to find my enthusiasm/excitement contagious and was willing to overlook my spending... then, I rigged up a reading light for her Kindle using a single AA, dimmer, and warm white 5mm LED. Since then she's been taking an active interest herself and did the soldering/casing on her most recent reading light, and we wired up some fixed/plug-in LED night lights for our bathroom last weekend. She also has the most wicked dynamo-powered rear blinker on her bike now, too.


----------



## FJRick (Jun 25, 2012)

Well? Sometimes my wife is ok with my new flashlights! She doesn't have the same understanding that I do of why I want more lights? I always have my EDC light in my pocket and I have tried to provide her with an EDC light several times, (which she seems to loose?). She just has a difficult time understanding why I need so many? ( I just don't count them!) She isn't a shoe buyer either so I can't use that excuse with her! I do think she is beginning to not question as much though since I don't really have an explanation anyway. I know I have more than 25 lights, but I also have more than 40 knives, 15 motorcycles, 12 guns, 8 watches, and 6 pairs of boots! Oh Well???


FJRick


----------



## jnj1033 (Jul 6, 2012)

eh4 said:


> My significant other is "tolerant", I'm tolerant of all kinds of silly stuff as well.
> One of my longest married friends swears up and down that the secret of domestic tranquility is Separate Bank Accounts.



Similar solution:

Wife and I set up our finances so that after we've budgeted for normal monthly expenses and savings, each of us receives some "play money," deposited into separate accounts. The actual amount is a percentage of what's left after expenses, divided equally between us. Neither of us is allowed to give the other a hard time about what that money is used for, as long as we limit our frivolous individual purchases to what's in our respective accounts. Sometimes we laugh at each others' choices, but we don't fight about them anymore.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 8, 2012)

FJRick said:


> Well? Sometimes my wife is ok with my new flashlights! She doesn't have the same understanding that I do of why I want more lights? I always have my EDC light in my pocket and I have tried to provide her with an EDC light several times, (which she seems to loose?). She just has a difficult time understanding why I need so many? ( I just don't count them!) She isn't a shoe buyer either so I can't use that excuse with her! I do think she is beginning to not question as much though since I don't really have an explanation anyway. I know I have more than 25 lights, but I also have more than 40 knives, 15 motorcycles, 12 guns, 8 watches, and 6 pairs of boots! Oh Well???
> 
> 
> FJRick


Hi Uncle Rick, can I have some money?


----------



## timsmile (May 8, 2013)

Today my girlfriend was casually checking out my collections while i was working. She said she really likes my niteye Eye10 and asked how much was that. After I replied she murmured it would be much better if I spent the money on handbags for her  Anyway she really likes the Quark 123 I gave her so I guess she's supportive?


----------



## gradio (May 8, 2013)

Wife seem to grunge a little when I was ordering a few hundred $$ in flashlight last Jan. Then I added a few more to replace her old 3-d Mag for her vehicle, and a 1xAA for her purse, plus a 2xAA for her kitchen oven checker. Now she's fine about upgrading several lights, maybe because I got her a few for her use. She also likes the EA4 that also replaced the old 6-D Mag we kept by the back door for backyard night check/use. I guess because I included her, it's all good now.


----------



## JNieporte (May 8, 2013)

No problems. I buy guns, knives, lights, and accessories for them all (scopes, bipods, cleaning kits, ammunition, slings, holsters, sharpeners, specialty tools, batteries, chargers, lubricants, etc.) and she buys, well, guns, knives, and cosmetics. Our 11-year-old daughter uses her own money to buy knives, lights, toys, and even has her own Ruger 10-22 that I got for her. 

But there was that one time...


----------



## Risky (May 8, 2013)

My gf loves tactical gear and has surefire e1b for herself. She not only supports it but she's bought me a few high-end lights.


----------



## LGT (May 8, 2013)

When the new light is delivered at high noon, :hairpull: "Why do you need so many lights?" But when She is going on a business trip, the question is asked as if it's being sung by Angels. "Do you have any lights for meeee in case I wake up in the middle of the night?" She used to carry a sunwayman V10, but when asked where THAT light is, "I don't know" It's at tis point when I feel like Mr. Hand. To answer the OP. Yes, and no. Depends on which way "the mood" is swaying. Fire and brimstone or Heavenly light.


----------



## SeriouslyFlashlights (May 8, 2013)

I would say she is supportive but I think it is only because if she sees me buy an expensive light she thinks that gives her the right to go buy an expensive purse or new shoes. I disagree with this logic of course, I don't seem to ever win that argument though. I see lots of new purses and shoes.


----------



## Wiggle (May 10, 2013)

My GF thinks me getting wrapped up in the specs having so many is silly but also finds them at least casually interesting, especially if I can rope them into an activity like night hiking. She's got a good eye for tint as well, I recently took out a Shiningbeam Blaze (with a cool-white XM-L) and a Solarforce L2P with a 4000k XP-E2 drop-in and she said she liked the color of the neutral white alot better in the woods. She even went as far as calling it "the nature light"


----------



## rpm00 (May 10, 2013)

Not at all supportive... Rolls her eyes and often asks how many more I need. But it also gives her implicit authority to feed her addictions...


----------

